# Life in Pescara



## alikipsc

Hi all,

I am currently planning with my partner to move to Pescara as its a place that we love and we know that we will live happily there  

I need your help though to figure out a couple of stuff before doing this huuuuge step.

1) What about working there? How easy is it to find a job there? We are now learning italian and we already now professional english and greek. 

2) What about finding a decent flat? How easy is it to find a decent flat in the centre? I know that the prices are between 400-500 euros, however, do you think it will be possible to find a flat through internet and do the payments and the agreements online?

3) What about Pescara's criminality...? i know its weird, but i live in London and i dont want to face the stuff that i've faced here. 

That's it for now...If i come up with anything else i will keep posting.

Thank you in advance guys for your help. Every little counts!


----------



## NickZ

You're in London. It's €30 to fly to Pescara. The same to Rome. Why would you want to sign a lease over the internet. I guess you could. But it's a big gamble on your part.

Job? Seriously? Greece is one of the few countries with higher unemployment.

Crime. Stay out of the worst neighborhoods and you'll be safer then the Queen at the palace.


----------



## alikipsc

NickZ said:


> You're in London. It's €30 to fly to Pescara. The same to Rome. Why would you want to sign a lease over the internet. I guess you could. But it's a big gamble on your part.
> 
> Job? Seriously? Greece is one of the few countries with higher unemployment.
> 
> Crime. Stay out of the worst neighborhoods and you'll be safer then the Queen at the palace.


Unfortunately for now i cant just go there for a couple of days as im working and i cannot take any days off..However, thank you for your response. Every thing is helpful!


----------



## pudd 2

bear in mind the center of pescara is not the cleanest of air to many cars


----------



## BBCWatcher

alikipsc said:


> Unfortunately for now i cant just go there for a couple of days as im working and i cannot take any days off..


Then take a weekend with a bank holiday (for example), unless you really are working every day of the year. (Really?) It's a big move, and that really was good advice.

Believe it or not, as bad as the national unemployment rate in Italy is, it's roughly average for the Eurozone. (Insert criticism of European policymakers here for not stimulating demand through both unconventional fiscal and monetary policy.) It's not just Greece that has a higher rate. Spain continues to be in rough shape, for example.


----------



## Charles74

NickZ said:


> You're in London. It's €30 to fly to Pescara. The same to Rome. Why would you want to sign a lease over the internet. I guess you could. But it's a big gamble on your part.
> 
> Job? Seriously? Greece is one of the few countries with higher unemployment.
> 
> Crime. Stay out of the worst neighborhoods and you'll be safer then the Queen at the palace.


Hi.
I am from Pescara. I came across in your post (during finding for an english speaker for conversation ) and I decided to reply to you.

Pescara is a very quiet and liveable city. 

I lived in many cities of Italy (Roma, Milano, Bologna..) also atabroad (Dublin and Malta) for this I can say to you that in Pescara the cost of life is very low (food, public transport) It's well connected with Rome (by Bus) and with other international cities through airport, easly to get there with by bus. The centre of city is full of foreigneir and it's too much noisy and full of car. My advice is to get a flat in the outskirt ( Stadio area, towards Colli very close to the train station and terminal bus) so you can get good price for flat and for services.

for work: depend what you know to do . There are many English schools, you can try there (the schools always look for mothertongues)

for criminality: the city is very safe, all distrincts are quiet, though is better avoid some areas of Rancitelli but of night. The criminality is increased in the last years, also with the increase of the foreign people. If you are quiet you'll live very good here!


If you decide to move here, in Pescara, I can to give other information (so I finally found an english speaker friend!!!  )

Let me know your news. I'll be happy to help you.


----------



## Gb2021

I am so glad you came to post
I have been looking from someone who lives in Pescara!!!!! EXCITING
I'm at start of research and cheapest closet to the sea----- like everyone else to live. I speak fluent English too---i read absolutely need to learn Italian to move there??
Any info from a local is truly appreciated
HAPPY New Year


----------



## NickZ

GB are you looking specifically at Pescara or any place on either coast?

Your Italian will need to be better the smaller the town you pick. Also most seaside towns are seasonal. Winter will be much quieter and you'll need more Italian.


----------



## ddgg

NickZ said:


> GB are you looking specifically at Pescara or any place on either coast?
> 
> Your Italian will need to be better the smaller the town you pick. Also most seaside towns are seasonal. Winter will be much quieter and you'll need more Italian.


Hello, are there any English speaking expat communities in Pescara? I am looking to possibly retire there in about 2-3 years. Thanks!


----------



## Gb2021

Charles74 said:


> Hi.
> I am from Pescara. I came across in your post (during finding for an english speaker for conversation ) and I decided to reply to you.
> 
> Pescara is a very quiet and liveable city.
> 
> I lived in many cities of Italy (Roma, Milano, Bologna..) also atabroad (Dublin and Malta) for this I can say to you that in Pescara the cost of life is very low (food, public transport) It's well connected with Rome (by Bus) and with other international cities through airport, easly to get there with by bus. The centre of city is full of foreigneir and it's too much noisy and full of car. My advice is to get a flat in the outskirt ( Stadio area, towards Colli very close to the train station and terminal bus) so you can get good price for flat and for services.
> 
> for work: depend what you know to do . There are many English schools, you can try there (the schools always look for mothertongues)
> 
> for criminality: the city is very safe, all distrincts are quiet, though is better avoid some areas of Rancitelli but of night. The criminality is increased in the last years, also with the increase of the foreign people. If you are quiet you'll live very good here!
> 
> 
> If you decide to move here, in Pescara, I can to give other information (so I finally found an english speaker friend!!!  )
> 
> Let me know your news. I'll be happy to help you.


Thank you for information and contact--researching Pescara, as have friends from USA, who love it and said RETIRE there---I'm very new to all this research from Italy/aboard


----------



## Gb2021

NickZ said:


> GB are you looking specifically at Pescara or any place on either coast?
> 
> Your Italian will need to be better the smaller the town you pick. Also most seaside towns are seasonal. Winter will be much quieter and you'll need more Italian.


Thank you- Pescara is where my best friend knows people and has information on? I am open to close by or other seaside places--price is important as would love to buy small place and contribute to community--


----------



## NickZ

Pescara itself isn't cheaper or IMHO cheap. Obviously it depends on how much budget is an issue. You can save money picking a smaller hill top town. It'll be colder in the winter but cooler in the summer.

Lazio isn't any more expensive. Reality is the higher number of places likely makes it easier to find something cheap.

Depends on what you're looking for. Both what you want to do and how you want to do it. Think about transport. Think about off season stuff. 

What are you going to do come winter?


----------



## Gb2021

NickZ said:


> Pescara itself isn't cheaper or IMHO cheap. Obviously it depends on how much budget is an issue. You can save money picking a smaller hill top town. It'll be colder in the winter but cooler in the summer.
> 
> Lazio isn't any more expensive. Reality is the higher number of places likely makes it easier to find something cheap.
> 
> Depends on what you're looking for. Both what you want to do and how you want to do it. Think about transport. Think about off season stuff.
> 
> What are you going to do come winter?


You can save money picking a smaller hill top town. --as in what smaller hill top town?

Thank you for information...that's why I am here... not worried about tourists ..I want to move here--how close to ocean and how much Italian do I have to know to assimilate?

I want to be a part of a community--even though I'm from USA


----------



## NickZ

If you don't have a reason to pick one town you should just cast a wide net. Start looking at the estate agent websites and see what you can find in your price range. Than start researching the town.

Plan out your day. Use Google maps to figure out the nearest grocery store for example. 

You'll never fully assimilate. In most of these small towns the people you meet have known each since the cradle. Their grandparents knew each other since the cradle. 

The more Italian you have the better.


----------



## GeordieBorn

Have a look at the place here on Google Street view. This is one of the "main" roads into Pescara, but you can tour around by double clicking ahead.


----------



## Italia-Mx

I have lived in Pescara for 20 years. The link above (Viale Bovio) is not the center of the city. If you want to get a good look at the city of Pescara, search for streets called Corso Umberto, Via Firenze, Via Venezia, Via Palermo. All of these streets lead directly down to and are walkable down to the Sea and the promenade (Lungomare). The promenade goes for about 15 miles along the Sea. Includes a really nice bike path as well. Take a look at our beautiful Pedestrian bridge too.


----------



## GeordieBorn

Really, it does not say it is the centre ...


----------

